# New and on a quest for knowledge



## Roach (May 15, 2011)

Hello all my name is David. I am on a quest, i have been reading about masons for a while now and just found out that both my grandfathers were Prince Hall Masons. Any information you can offer to point in the right direction would be great and i hope at the end of this quest I too can call you brothers.


----------



## Beathard (May 15, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (May 15, 2011)

Welcome to the forums my brother.


----------



## jwhoff (May 15, 2011)

Welcome.  Seek and ye shall find.  Stay hungry!


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (May 16, 2011)

Welcome to the Community!

_PS ~ I responded back to your PM with some links to more information._


----------



## Bro. Brad Marrs (May 16, 2011)

Welcome aboard! Have you visited a Lodge and talked to anyone yet? Don't be shy, visiting is normally one of the first steps.


----------



## Roach (May 17, 2011)

Thanks, I hope to visit a lodge soon. I have been talking with a colleague and a neighbor which has been really great.


----------



## JTM (May 18, 2011)

welcome to the boards.


----------



## Michael Hatley (May 22, 2011)

Welcome, and good luck moving forward.  I'm in Houston, and being from a PH family the choice of where to go may be straightforward.  But, if you decide to go the less direct path then PM me and I'll do what I can to help.


----------

